# college gym: no ball movement



## superhello123 (Jul 25, 2016)

hello,

why don't guys move and how to get them involved in ball movement?

my teammates simply don't move when i have the ball. i always drive to the rim, force the defense to collapse, and kick the ball out for 3s. 

my team simply stop moving when i suck in all the defenders. they won't even cut to the basket or move when i get double team. then it gets worse when i decide i want to score and they let me play point guard and do absolutely nothing...

then i play post up... always against a weaker or slower opponent but they won't pass me the ball

so my issue is no ball movement when i'm point guard and no ball when playing down low

i ask why and i never receive a response. i tell them to cut or move and i'm ignored. 

wtf???


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## zhangxinChina (Aug 24, 2016)

I agree 

from Venus


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe it's you, Kobe


----------



## Brazilian (Jul 10, 2016)

I've seen many ball hogs. I'm curious why they do it.


----------

